# For Feather & Treesa ONLY



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey! You aren't Feather or Treesa, so why are you reading this?
Oh, go ahead & read it if you must. 
Why should you care if I'm embarrased in front of everyone on this forum, right? 

Feather ~ Thank you very much for the compliment about my posts.
When I read it, I felt great (& embarrassed), but it's not true. Your kindness in choosing the word "pure," was much appreciated, Feather. In truth, my style of writing is simplistic. Anyway, that's how I describe it. Staying in the house watching TV for the past twenty years, sure hasn't helped to expand my mind.

As you've seen, the majority of the members have an extensive vocabulary & write such beautiful posts. After reading them, I always hesitate to add my 
"simple" posts to theirs. Many times, I just fugghedaboudit & go on to the next thread. 
Don't get me wrong, I love to read those posts. I sit
here & say, "Boy, I wish could write like that."
AND, I usually post before going to bed in the morning hours ~ not exactly my sharpest time.

Oh, I saw your post shortly before we left for Mass, so while we were in church, I asked God to bless you for your kindness. Feather, you really made my day, thanks.

Treesa ~ Your kind affirmation (hey, that's a pretty good word) of Feather's post made my eyes fill with tears. Don't make me come down there! 

Now I'm really "gonna" be self-conscious about posting. Thanks a lot, you guys!
Hey, I know, I'll just register under a different name. 

Phyll


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I had to click on it*

I'm nosey rosey!  I'm sorry... I love your stuff Phyll keep posting....

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Phyll,

What you put into words...it may be simplistic to you, but it is not, it is from the heart, it is truthful,well spoken,compassionate, and you are always very observent.  

Hope I didn't embarrass you further!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, of COURSE I'm gonna look, Phyll...OK, so sometimes my curiosity gets the better of my judgement... 

Anyway, I agree - words said from the heart, beat so called "phd" writing ANY DAY! 

You admirably follow the "less is more" concept and the Keep It Simple principle! WE CAN ALL LEARN FROM YOU! Many thanks!  

Oh yes, changing your name won't help - we would recognize your kindness and heartfelt responses no matter what name you used!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Oh Nooooooo*

RATS!! I'M BUSTED TOO! You made me look Phyll.

I was not expecting to see your first line: "Hey! You aren't Feather or Treesa so why are you readind this?" It took me back in time when I was Little Victor getting caught with my hand in the cookie jar before dinner! Not a good feeling! Shame on you Phyll!! 

I agree with your comments but you are a good person yourself and I must say you are one of the wonderful people who was part of the support system when I really needed it, and I thank YOU for that.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*I Recieved My Blessing*



mr squeaks said:


> Well, of COURSE I'm gonna look, Phyll...OK, so sometimes my curiosity gets the better of my judgement...
> 
> Anyway, I agree - words said from the heart, beat so called "phd" writing ANY DAY!
> 
> ...


Phyll, 

Please don't change anything, look at all the people you have graced with your sincerity. It makes perfectly good sense to me. I am usually on line during the wee hours of the morning as well. Now that I think about it, your posts are the last ones I read in the evening. It is your sweet spirited words still going through my mind as I close my eyes at night. Thank you for the blessing request. I recieved it. And with that "pure" display of your kindness.....I will sign off. 

Sleep With The Angels, 
Andinla, Trees-Gray, Mr Squeaks, and Victor same goes for you,
Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

You HAD to know that we would all read this I've always thought you communicated VERY well and are very well spoken. I think you're just a little hard on yourself and most of us are critical of our own writing and communicating. 

The fact is, we all have a slightly different style of writing and use different words but like the others have said...you can certainly hold your own, no problem. Don't be so hard on yourself, give yourself credit here....truly


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Phyll,
> *You HAD to know that we would all read this*: p
> 
> *The fact is, we all have a slightly different style of writing and use different words . . . *


Yep, it's just our nature to be curious of the unknown.  

*. . . .* Which makes this site unique. 
How dull would it be if we all expressed ourselves in the same manner.  

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*"Trapping In"*



Trees Gray said:


> Phyll,
> 
> What you put into words...it may be simplistic to you, but it is not, it is from the heart, it is truthful,well spoken,compassionate, and you are always very observent.
> 
> Hope I didn't embarrass you further!


Thank You TreesGray, that is what I was trying to say.

[]This is so cute! 

Talk about "Trapping in" (Good going Phyll! ) this is our precious flock

Feather


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

We sure do have a lot of members named "Feather" & "Treesa" on this forum! Just kidding.
Your responses were so nice & I appreciated all of them.

Victor ~ After capitalizing the word "ONLY," I just couldn't resist the temptation to follow it up. Sorry about that.



Feather said:


> Sleep With The Angels
> 
> Feather ~ What a beautiful way to bid someone goodnight. From tonight (this morning) on, I will add those words to my litany of "Goodnights" to my Jesse. Your kind spirit shines through on all of your posts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*He Blessed me, And He Blessed Me Again!*

Phyll,
When I read this thread I felt blessed, 
Then Yesterday, I was knocked over with another blessing!
One morning in Sept. I found many, many feathers by the patio door. Evidently I had tucked all the birds in the night before and left out my beautiful fantail (Polaris). I picked the feathers up and put them in a zip lock bag. (Sound Familiar) I just knew I would never see him again. But "Still hoping with an eye to the sky" (V.S.) I better go look again before I write this, because I still don't believe it. Yesterday when I went outside, Polaris was there with a full fan trying to get in his loft. He has been gone 4 mos. 
Right away I thought of Bev and Victor so I tried to post it in Tooter's thread. It was another long drawn out guilt detailed story, which I lost to cyber space. I hope they trap in so they are aware that you have some powerful prayers.....What kind of connections do you have up there?
Everyone prayed for Bev and Vic.....They better watch out. They will probably inherit a bird sanctuary.

Phyll, Thank You! 
Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Feather,

Thank you for sharing the return of Polaris, what a wonderful miracle!
I can imagine your excitement.

Indeed, Phyll is praying hard and prayers are being answered. 

Now, down to reality...for a moment... How does he look, okay, well fed? Please be sure to isolate him for a period of time. Give em the ole drill....of probiotics, garlic, ACV, parasite treatment, ecto and endo, and check his stool!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Can't loose him again*

TreesGray

Oh my god, No I didn't isolate him. He looks fat, and healthy, but, you never know. O.K., I've got work to do! You keep on me, I'll get it right! Prayers are real! So pray for me now!

Thanks Big Time
Feather


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Feather!
I'm so happy for you & Polaris! This is wonderful news! If you haven't posted about Polaris on Tooter's thread yet, please post as soon as possible.
Victor & Beverly need to know about this immediately.
Okay, let me calm down here for a minute. I haven't even checked that thread, so they probably already know your happy news.
I'm sure your story will help to renew everyone's hope for Tooter's return. Yeaaay, Polaris! 

Feather, I smiled when you asked about my connections.
Aside from the saints, family & friends who I ask to intercede, I actually do have what I consider a "sure" connection. He is the only person in my life who has ever given a sign of being in Heaven.

Listen to this:
After sixty-one years in the Lord's service, a priest who I've known since childhood, passed away last year.
This sentence is taken from his farewell letter to friends & family.
"If the Lord permits, I will be happy to watch over you & ask Him for whatever needs you might have until we meet again."

When Father was dying, his friend & caretaker asked him to send a specific sign in order to know that he was okay & in Heaven. Father said he would, if the Lord permitted it. Not only was the sign received, it was received TEN times before he had been gone eight weeks. Of course, now I bother Father EVERY SINGLE DAY asking him to intercede for the sick. Right now, I have an entire list of seriously ill people who need prayers.
I do pray A LOT, & I pray for many of the members on this forum. Trouble is, I feel I have to say each person's name (just a thing I have) so it takes me ages to pray each day. 

Back to you ~
I specifically asked St. Theresa of the Child Jesus to ask God to bless you. 
Before I even began this post, I thanked God AND St. Theresa for answering my prayers for you.
I pray to St. Theresa several times a day. I continue to beg her to intercede for Tooter. My prayer is for Victor to at least be able to see Tooter & be certain that it's him.
Please pray for that, Feather. Thanks.

Jesse grabbed one of my pictures of St. Theresa & held it up. There you go! She DID intercede for you to be blessed & she wanted me to know it. 
Polaris will be included in my prayers, I sure hope he's okay.
Oh, Feather, you should begin a new thread about Polaris' story. Lots more people will read it. If, God forbid, someone else's pigeon disappears for a while, it would give them hope.

Treesa ~ Thank God you read Feather's post & advised her to isolate Polaris. I was so excited, I didn't even think about that aspect of it. Thank you.

Phyll


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

OMG, Feather, this is an incredible story. I am so happy for you.
Miracles do happen.
I am praying for a miracle for Tooter.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Phyll,

Thank you for all your time spent on prayers for our members and their feathered family. It is much appreciated, and I know miracles still happen.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That IS wonderful new Feather, and yes Phyll.Treesa,Reti and everyone else...I am still hoping for that moment for Tooter to come back.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Treesa,
I don't know how to thank you enough, from the very first post I ever made on this site; it seems that you have been right there for me. Polaris as I said yesterday seems to be very healthy, but he is isolated now and getting very special care. I don't know what ecto and endo are. I'm sure that it is something very important that I am leaving out. I already know that if I follow your directions, that Polaris will have the best chance. I'm just missing those two pieces. 

Phyll,
I am still having trimmers from reading your post. I knew without a doubt as soon as I saw Polaris that he was my blessing. WOW!!! I will tell of Polaris's home coming, but it will have to be when I have more time. And truthfully I am still in a state of shock. 
I always felt there were angels on this web-site, but now I know three of their names. Don't I ? fp, P, and TG.

Feather


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Feather, 
How is Polaris doing?
If you can, please post a picture, I would love to see him.

Phyll


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Phyll,
Polaris is doing fine. I think someone has been taking very good care of him.
I broke my digital camera. But they sell disposable ones that are very inexpensive. I want to post a picture of Polaris, Cinderella, P-Dot, and a little squeaker that I have not named yet.
They all are connected in some way or another with the help that is available on this site. I looked up Fantails on line this evening, and Polaris is mixed. The neighbor that brought me Polaris told me he was a fantail, and because he had longer and more feathers on his tail....that is what I've always called him.
When I used the words "full fan" I meant none of his feathers were missing. But I saw what real fantails look like, and my Polaris doesn't look like that. Now......when I take these pictures, I'm not sure I can figure out how to display them. Truthfully I loose over half of the posts I try to submit.
.........Which is probably better for all of you......because I haven't learned to keep it short. I am not computer savy.....when I first signed in as a member, I guess I signed in as a minor that needed my parents permission. I had Cinderella on my lap that day, and I was very nervious, but I still have not learned to find my way around this forum.
Phyll, Saint Theresa is my Patron Saint. I took her name at my Confirmation. How adorable that Jesse would hold up her picture. 

Do you know what Treesa meant when she said to give Polaris ecto and endo? I feel like I am missing something important I'm supposed to do for Polaris? 

Sleep With The Angels
Feather


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm a little confused about the "ecto and endo" too feather. Hope we get an answer. Like you, I am also not computer savvy. The first E-mail I ever sent was in October 05 and I got a response the same day. Wow! what a discovery that was. I never thought before about how interesting owning a computer could be. Now I'm hooked.

Sorry Phyll about reading your post and putting my own thoughts in. I guess I'm nosey but hey, what did you expect by writing "For Feather and Treesa only" That had to get everyones attention! Such a good thread it turned out to be. Just try keeping us all out. You can be sure it will just pull everyone in. 

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Feather said:


> I don't know what ecto and endo are.



Hi Feather,

I'm sorry I missed this.

endo/ecto, is just a short and fancy way of saying internal parasites (endo) such as worms, (ecto)-external parasites, such as mites, lice, and pigeon flies.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Got cha! Thanks Treesa
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Camrron said:


> Like you, I am also not computer savvy. The first E-mail I ever sent was in October 05 and I got a response the same day. Wow! what a discovery that was. I never thought before about how interesting owning a computer could be. Now I'm hooked.
> 
> Cameron


REALLY LOL! Can I ever relate! While working, all I did was complain about computers and commenting on the health state of kids growing up sitting in front of a computer all day - eventually, man would become nothing but a "brain" with no physical body!

Here's to all of us who thank the computer gods whenever the darn thing OPENS and does what we want them to do when we push these little buttons! 

I also have to admit that Pigeons.com is NOT contributing to my overall "exercise" program! Oh, wait...I'll be back - have to go get my laundry...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Reti and Phyll*

Thank you Reti, I'm praying for Tooter and Ariel.

Phyll, 
I posted Polaris' story somewhere on this forum. I wish I had pictures to show you. Maybe soon, well I don't know about getting them on this site soon. I'll work on it. Do you know how to post pictures?


Mr Squeaks, I vacume when I am on the computer. I hope I'm not the one messing up everyones' threads!

Feather


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Feather,
We don't have a computer (use WEB-TV), so I can't help you with posting pictures ~ sorry.
Almost everyone posts pictures, so I'm sure they will help you.

I was hoping you knew who St. Theresa was, when I said I asked her to intercede for you to be blessed. She is my patron saint also. 

Feather, have you noticed any changes in Polaris' behavior?
After an absence of four months, I was wondering if he seems different in any way.

I continue to thank God for his safe return.
Hopefully, Tooter will return soon. I will never give up on him.

Phyll


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Phyll, 
You asked me how Polaris was doing. He looks in very good health! I think that someone was taking care of him. I don't see how a big white pigeon could have servived in the wild for four months. He doesn't like being in isolation. He is agitated in that cage. He probably wants to get back with his mate. Sad news there, she found someone else, but not until she mourned his absence for the amount of time as any respectable woman. 
I asked you to say a prayer for another little pigeon. I think that problem has been resolved. But it wouldn't hurt for you to do it anyway.

Feather


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Phyll, 

I thought I sent you a private note. Maybe I for got to push send. Anyways that is all resolved now. 

Feather


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, OK you guys, laundry and vaccuming I can relate too. More so than to computers for sure. I also don't know how to post pictures either, or do any of the cool stuff that Pigeonpal2002 does with his cards and avatar. Maybe it is posted around here somewhere about learning to do those things.

Cameron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Camrron said:


> Yeah, OK you guys, laundry and vaccuming I can relate too. More so than to computers for sure. I also don't know how to post pictures either, or do any of the cool stuff that Pigeonpal2002 does with his cards and avatar. Maybe it is posted around here somewhere about learning to do those things.
> 
> Cameron


Nope, sorry Cameron - you have to be born with the ability to post cards and do all that fancy stuff- it's a rare gene that only certain people have!  

OK, all kidding aside, don't feel like the Lone Ranger - if it weren't for Cindy, I would NEVER have been able to post pictures of Squeaks and select his pictures for my Avatar. I bought a "fancy" HP laptop (15" screen, docking station, separate keyboard, cordless mouse) because I wanted to keep in touch with friends and access this site. I have no interest in any other use and if something goes awry, I scream for help from my co-worker (aka 'computer guru'). I have read instructions given to people about posting pics and how to size them but it all sounds like Greek to me.  I HAD to learn some basic stuff because of my job but learned what I needed to know and was never one to "play" around on the computer. Would rather go watch a movie or go for a walk!

I guess the only solution would be to take classes....


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

*spocks mind meld*

Yeah, classes. Or that thing Spock used to do on Star Trek. You know, a mind meld. Oh dear I am getting old. That isn't on TV anymore is it.

Cameron.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey

Those classes are in another language not of this earth.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Camrron said:


> Yeah, classes. Or that thing Spock used to do on Star Trek. You know, a mind meld. Oh dear I am getting old. That isn't on TV anymore is it.
> 
> Cameron.


Maybe in re-runs...More's the pity - was one of my FAVORITE shows. I'm definitely future "oriented." Mind meld would sure save a LOT of time, *eh*?


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

*Need Help With Posting Pictures*

A few members need assistance with posting their pictures.

Would someone please run through it again for them.
Thank you.

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Hey
> 
> Those classes are in another language not of this earth.
> 
> Feather


If I remember correctly, Feather, I think "earthlings" DID speak some of the languages used on the show.... 

Sorry, don't mean to get off on such a tangent, but sometimes these threads/posts go in such interesting directions that the temptation is just too great! No, actually, my computer has created a "monster" - me!  Actually, Cameron started it!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I hardly ever watched that show. My friends loved it.....My husband loved it, but I just didn't get into it. I heard it was really deep, especially for it's time.

Another thing....Watch out for spell check....It spells all my words wrong.
I trusted that it knew more than I did, but, when I read some of the things that I wrote, Oh Boy! It's like... Who changed my spelling?

Feather


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Feather,

I just have to ask, is "Spell Check" the same as "Mind Meld". Maybe Microsoft sells it. If so I need a copy!

Cameron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Your so funny! I'd buy one too! I wonder how I could mess that up!
Dangerous!


Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Cameron and Feather...*

you both should love this little ditty:

It's called *Spellbound*

I have a spelling checker;
It came with my PC,
It plainly marks four my revue,
Mistakes I cannot sea.
I've run this poem threw it,
I'm sure your please too no,
Its letter perfect in it's weigh,
My checker tolled me sew!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, just loved your little ditty.

Maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> you both should love this little ditty:
> 
> It's called *Spellbound*
> 
> ...



Shi, too funny! Yep, spellcheck is EVIL. Especially if you depend upon it when you are writing important paperwork.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

While working at ASU for 30 years, I managed to pick up a few "ditties" that I would paste around my work area. 

The following is ESPECIALLY for ALL who use a computer!  

*ACTUNG !!*

*Das computemachine is nicht fur gefingerpoken unt mittengrabben. Is easy schnappen der springwerke, blowenfusen, unt poppencorken mit spitsparken. Ist nicht fur gewerken by das dummkopfen. Das rubbennecken sightseern keepen hands in das pockets. Relaxen unt watchen das blinkenlights.*


(apologies to those who are fluent in German! I can't remember where I found this but loved the "warning!" I think this was around the time computers were coming into widespread usage.)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

phyll said:


> A few members need assistance with posting their pictures.
> 
> Would someone please run through it again for them.
> Thank you.
> ...


I know how but not sure I can explain it? Why can't we have a "sticky" on this subject? Just a thought.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I know how but not sure I can explain it? Why can't we have a "sticky" on this subject? Just a thought.


I've been thinking the same thing! Great minds run along the same track?  But wouldn't a lot depend on WHAT kind of computer and all that other stuff that one has? Is there a "one size fits all??"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*uploading pictures*

Type your message.

Click on "manage attachments" 

Click on browse.

find the picture you want from your picture file, it should be smaller then 100 kb's

Open the picture file you want, click on the pic you want and click on upload.

When it is done it will let you know.

Then submit reply


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I have printed out your instructions Treesa and will keep them by my computer until I get some new photo's. Maybe a sticky is a good idea by the way for some of us "not quite computer literate people". Maybe it could be in a new forum too just for tips on site management, postings, pictures etc. Just my thoughts.

Cameron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you again, Treesa

Mr. Squeaks, 
Those are so good! Do you have anymore?
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Thank you again, Treesa
> 
> Mr. Squeaks,
> Those are so good! Do you have anymore?
> Feather


Thanks, Feather...just one more - dedicated to those who are still working...

*NOTICE !!*

*The objective of all dedicated company employees should be to thoroughly analyze all situations, anticipate all problems prior to their occurence, have answers for these problems, and move swiftly to solve these problems when called upon----

HOWEVER...

When you are up to your ass in alligators, it is difficult to remind yourself that your initial objective was to drain the swamp!*

This one has been around for years but it's still an "oldie but goodie." 

Oh yes, I almost forgot...this is dedicated to ALL Pigeon.com site members and guests...

*I know you believe you understand what you think I said, but I am not sure you realize that what you heard in not what I meant...*


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Mr. Squeaks*

I haven't heard any of those, and you say they are oldies? 

My favorite....is the spell check one. Gee, now I'm going to have to find some to share with you. 

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I haven't heard any of those, and you say they are oldies?
> 
> My favorite....is the spell check one. Gee, now I'm going to have to find some to share with you.
> 
> Feather


Well, maybe "oldie" is a relative term...I found, saw, heard, copied all of these at least a few years ago! Within the 30 years at ASU, I had plenty of time to come across various ditties, sayings and stuff... 

The ones I posted seemed to be relevant to the activies, etc. that members do and I thought all could relate...just a little humor to start the day!  

Share away...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*To Mr. Squeaks and Cam*

O.K., Here's one a friend e-mailed me today!

> > First, you have to be old enough to remember Abbott
and Costello,
and
> >too
> >old to REALLY understand computers, to fully appreciate
this. For those
of
> >us who sometimes get flustered by our computers, please
read on... > >
> >If Bud Abbott and Lou Costello were alive today, their
infamous sketch,
> >"Who's on First?" might have turned out something like
this: > >
> >COSTELLO CALLS TO BUY A COMPUTER FROM ABBOTT
> >
> >ABBOTT: Super Duper computer store. Can I help you?
> >
> >COSTELLO: Thanks. I'm setting up an office in my den and
I'm thinking about
> >buying a computer.
> >
> >ABBOTT: Mac?
> >
> >COSTELLO: No, the name's Lou.
> >
> >ABBOTT: Your computer?
> >
> >COSTELLO: I don't own a computer. I want to buy one.
> >
> >ABBOTT: Mac?
> >
> >COSTELLO: I told you, my name's Lou.
> >
> >ABBOTT: What about Windows?
> >
> >COSTELLO: Why? Will it get stuffy in here?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Do you want a computer with Windows?
> >
> >COSTELLO: I don't know. What will I see when I look at
the windows? > >
> >ABBOTT: Wallpaper.
> >
> >COSTELLO: Never mind the windows. I need a computer and
software. > >
> >ABBOTT: Software for Windows?
> >
> >COSTELLO: No. On the computer! I need something I can use
to write > >Proposals, track expenses, and run my business.
What do you have? > >
> >ABBOTT: Office.
> >
> >COSTELLO: Yeah, for my office. Can you recommend
anything? > >
> >ABBOTT: I just did.
> >
> >COSTELLO: You just did what?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Recommend something.
> >
> >COSTELLO: You recommended something?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Yes.
> >
> >COSTELLO: For my office?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Yes.
> >
> >COSTELLO: OK, what did you recommend for my office?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Office.
> >
> >COSTELLO: Yes, for my office!
> >
> >ABBOTT: I recommend Office with Windows.
> >
> >COSTELLO: I already have an office with windows! OK,
let's just say I'm
> >sitting at my computer and I want to type a proposal.
What do I need? > >
> >ABBOTT: Word.
> >
> >COSTELLO: What word?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Word in Office.
> >
> >COSTELLO: The only word in office is office.
> >
> >ABBOTT: The Word in Office for Windows.
> >
> >COSTELLO: Which word in office for windows?
> >
> >ABBOTT: The Word you get when you click the blue "W."
> >
> >COSTELLO: I'm going to click your blue "w" if you don't
start with some
> >straight answers. What about financial bookkeeping? You
have anything I
can
> >track my money with?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Money.
> >
> >COSTELLO: That's right. What do you have?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Money.
> >
> >COSTELLO: I need money to track my money?
> >
> >ABBOTT: It comes bundled with your computer.
> >
> >COSTELLO: What's bundled with my computer?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Money.
> >
> >COSTELLO: Money comes with my computer?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Yes. No extra charge.
> >
> >COSTELLO: I get a bundle of money with my computer? How
much? > >
> >ABBOTT: One copy.
> >
> >COSTELLO: Isn't it illegal to copy money?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Microsoft gave us a license to copy Money.
> >
> >COSTELLO: They can give you a license to copy money?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Why not? THEY OWN IT!
> >
> >(A few days later)
> >
> >ABBOTT: Super Duper computer store. Can I help you?
> >
> >COSTELLO: How do I turn my computer off?
> >
> >ABBOTT: Click on "START"
> >
>
>


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*So sorry, Feather...*

got your private message...have been busy treating my cat's ears and eyes (he's doing fine). 

AND, Mr. Squeaks has decided he has to incubate an EGG (the round end of a table leg, of all things! Well, it IS white and round! He keeps 'beaking' it to death!) He has also turned into "Frankenstein" pij - woe to any cat who even looks at him! They either get a growl and a lunge or he will chase them until they are forced to jump up on something to get away from him! If the so-called incubation period lasts for a couple of weeks, the cats and I going to be nervous wrecks! He's sitting on my shoulder now, just as calm as you please - naughty pij - mustn't chase the cats!

NEXT TIME, when Squeaks starts squatting between my feet, wing twitching and moaning, I will KNOW what's coming!  By that time, I should have a fake egg from Cindy to give him.  

I just saw your Abbott and Costello scenario recently in an e-mail sent by a friend. I thought it was hysterical then and STILL think so! GREAT ADDITION!  Many thanks! I sure enjoyed reading it again!

Oh yes, personally, I think Abbott and Costello beat ALL my ditties rolled into one!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> AND, Mr. Squeaks has decided he has to incubate an EGG (the round end of a table leg, of all things! Well, it IS white and round! He keeps 'beaking' it to death!)
> 
> *He has also turned into "Frankenstein" pij - woe to any cat who even looks at him! They either get a growl and a lunge or he will chase them until they are forced to jump up on something to get away from him! If the so-called incubation period lasts for a couple of weeks, the cats and I going to be nervous wrecks!*
> He's sitting on my shoulder now, just as calm as you please - naughty pij - mustn't chase the cats!
> ...


Hey Shi,
Tell MISTER Squeaks he had better start to behave himself or he won't get his own 'real' fake egg.  

Just curious, did he arrange any of the pine needles around the table leg?

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, I don't have any pine needles left. I put some down and he would break a few but this was long before he became the "egg" pij...the needles were getting "messy" so I didn't keep any. I would find pine needles all over the place and I think the cats were getting into the act!

I put some strips of soft paper in his basket with the towel and also a few strips of heavier paper. He took out the heavier strips and would beak toss and shake them but wouldn't put them back. I put them back and he would just bring them back out again. I gave up...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Mr.Squeaks*

That is so funny! I can just see Mr. Squeaks sitting on the end of a table leg. The little darlin! I'm using these little round balls my neighbors thow over the wall. I have about 15 of them now. Pretty soon their going to get it that I'm not throwing these back. My birds are sitting on them just so content. 

It was so funny, I thought now where am I going to get a ditty for Mr. Squeaks? The next day my friend just mailed me one. I was so proud of that, and I kept checking to see if you had read it. Where is she? 

Did you make that superman cape for Mr. S. What other outfits does he have? I hope he's wearing that cape when he chases the cats.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> That is so funny! I can just see Mr. Squeaks sitting on the end of a table leg. The little darlin! I'm using these little round balls my neighbors thow over the wall. I have about 15 of them now. Pretty soon their going to get it that I'm not throwing these back. My birds are sitting on them just so content.
> 
> It was so funny, I thought now where am I going to get a ditty for Mr. Squeaks? The next day my friend just mailed me one. I was so proud of that, and I kept checking to see if you had read it. Where is she?
> 
> *Did you make that superman cape for Mr. S. What other outfits does he have? I hope he's wearing that cape when he chases the cats.*Feather


LOL - Actually, that's his FLIGHT SUIT! I put it on him when I don't feel like picking up poops OR if people are over and he might be out and about! He doesn't particularly like it but will tolerate and the suits works just great. Because he's larger than many pigeons, he took a size FIVE times larger than what was recommended for pigeons! Decided to keep the pic as my Avatar so people could see what the suits looked like, at least on one pigeon...

Squeaks sure doesn't need a cape to feel like "SuperBird," he already knows he IS! That bird has attitude to spare, which is probably why he's been able to intimidate the cats! To him, 'tude is EVERYTHING!  

I assume those little white balls, courtesy of your neighbor, are golf balls???


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

OH! All this time I thought is was a Super Man Cape! Well....what counts is if he wears a cape in his head. And he does have tude!!!

No....these are little rubber balls the size of a quarter. They come in all colors. Bright colors, multicolors, hot pink and green....yellow, blue and red....
I have two that look like 8-balls from a pool table. The birds love them! They are rubber so they are easier to sit on. I can't figure out why the kids are still throwing them over the wall. But it is just fine with us. I don't know where to get them. I imagine they come in a bag because there are so many of them. It's like finding Easter Eggs all over the yard. BRIGHT COLORS!!!
PRETTY COLORS!!!!!

Maybe I'll get up enough nerve to ask (my neighors) where they bought them, but then I'm going to have to tell them that my birds are sitting on them.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maybe I'll get up enough nerve to ask (my neighors) where they bought them, but then I'm going to have to tell them that my birds are sitting on them.

Feather[/QUOTE]

Well, I don't know how your neighbors will feel about that, but I think it's hysterical! Let us know what they think. THEIR loss is your pigeon's GAIN!


----------

